

Waiting for PostgreSQL 9.1 – Unlogged tables - pilif
http://www.depesz.com/index.php/2011/01/03/waiting-for-9-1-unlogged-tables

======
pilif
This is an amazing feature for when you have not-so-important data that's
quickly accumulated and that you need to do some data analysis on (which SQL
is really useful for).

I commented over there on the blog that I could easily see a generic solution
that moves data from unlogged into logged tables at a set interval, helping to
keep request time low (by inserting into the unlogged table), helping to keep
i/o lower (by bulk inserting into the logged table which causes only one WAL
write and thus fsync) and still providing a reasonable amount of data
integrity.

For my personal use-case, this is one of the best features I've ever seen
appear in PostgreSQL and I can imagine it could be of some use for other
people here, hence the submission.

